# Shelf Life of Baguette



## wisk (Oct 15, 2004)

I was wondering what the shelf life of baguettes and other lean doughs are. what is the best way to store them?


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

The shelf life of lean doughs is about 90 minutes  Well maybe a little longer. It's their lean characteristics that make them short lived. Adding fat is the only way to extend their life.


----------

